# Went on a trail ride!



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

So, yesterday 4 other riders and I went on a trail ride. Lizzy was the youngest horse there, and she did better than any of the others!

No joke.

So, how great was she? you ask.

She was wonderful. I guess you have to personally know my horse and we don't do much trail riding so I was pretty proud that she was the first to go down a icy, steep hill because none of the others would, lead all of the other horses through nearly a foot of snow the whole ride, walk across this dam like thing, and walk through the creek!

I was happyyyyy.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats, what a brave girl she is. For a horse that is not ridden much on trails, she had a lot thrown at her, good for her!

Have fun, be safe. :wink:


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

congrats! That's awesome that she did so well!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nothing better than having a day like that


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ain't that the truth!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

she's a keeper, glad it was a positive ride


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Glad you had a great ride. I love the feeling after a great trail ride....better than anything "chemically induced"!_


----------

